# Heres our Merc B540



## 1978lovebus (Nov 6, 2012)

This is our 1978 Hymermobil B540, believed to be the oldest in the UK for this model, as they started production in 1978. She has been updated with a electric flushing toilet, a new skylight fitted in the shower room, we are updating the lighting, and re carpetting her up front... and she is a grand old lady..


----------



## mark61 (Nov 6, 2012)

What a beauty. Plenty of life in her yet.


----------



## Funky Farmer (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice one.  Any chance of more pics?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 6, 2012)

It looks to be in very good condition


----------



## ellisboy (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice! :banana:


----------



## 1978lovebus (Nov 8, 2012)

I will hopefully be at the pub on the weekend of the 24th of Nov. so Youll be able to see her in the skin..As you can see a new roof skylight is fitted for the bathroom it was a 50cm model bloody awkward


----------



## Skar (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice old girl!

Ours is April 79 but for some reason reg'd as 1980 on import...


----------



## 1978lovebus (Nov 16, 2012)

Skar said:


> Nice old girl!
> 
> Ours is April 79 but for some reason reg'd as 1980 on import...



Excellent!!!! someone else has got one...  ours was imported in 2003.. Im currently adding a 40w sunware solar panel, I also have a rutland 913 >300w turbine but not quite fitted yet, but will be in the future, Just paid £160 for the pair (Bargain)... should be self sufficient for any wild camp anywhere anytime.. Cant wait.


----------



## 1978lovebus (Nov 22, 2012)

*Our van*

Ok Guys, ive now finished off the lighting and replaced the old bulbs with LED on the 12v and some of the 240 side of things except the corner spots. Ive also added 5mtr of RGB remote LED lighting for that Barry White moment.. lol.. which ive got to say is brilliant, they are bright enough to be on their own to light the van up without any other lighting, and with the fading of colours and the blinds down with the light escaping it looks like a discoteck,but I was sweating like a fat lass in a disco..lol.. the solar panel is in the front temporarily, and all thats left to fit is the rutland 913 turbine, also just fitted a newish 110ah battery for £20 to keep the 12v system going.. .. pics to follow later.. but you can see her performing at the meet the weekend of the 24/25 nov.. and I know youll all want the lighting...cause its impressive..;-)


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing it this weekend, lovebus.


----------



## 1978lovebus (Nov 23, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Looking forward to seeing it this weekend, lovebus.



LOL Im not "lovebus" thats our lady hymer:camper:..  I'm Gary my other half is Vanessa, the Inlaws will be tagging along:help: (god help me):wacko:.. we will be arriving sometime after 5/6pm..


----------



## 1978lovebus (Nov 25, 2012)

*Brownlow Arms Meet 24/25 nov*

Well guys.. good to meet..met some good folk(mick and Clair) and glad to help out.. didnt get all your names Soz, may be next time.. heres a couple of pics with 3 different generations of HYMER .. 1978 - 1990 - 2004.  It was a good weekend even with the weather and the rising water.... see you again soon...


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks like some of you parked up in the car park round the back of the pub instead of on the field. 

Good thinking, Batman!


----------



## 1978lovebus (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I have recently purchased parts for the 1978 hymer..  cant beleive parts are still available.. Yes available.. Ive bought the seal that sits on the sky light edge for £25.. Ive bought an updated skylight for £246 and it fits perfectly.. I ve also bought the large 15" x 8.5" vent that sits in the lower stable door.. All parts supplied from Brownhills in Newark (guy called Darren who know everthing their is to know about hymers, along with a guy called scott) very helpfull pair.. I am treating our old lady, as she is a classic..

On that note I thought I'd do some checking to see if theirs any other 1970's hymers in the UK, and came across this site..  Combined stats (29 models) HYMER - How Many Left? as it seems we have the only 1978 hymer in the UK.. wow


----------



## rosetube (Dec 24, 2012)

Re Solar and Wind Turbine - Looking forward to seeing pics!  Hopefully getting aHymer Skyline 510 (2001) and want to do much the same as you.  Happy Christmas:cool1:


----------



## 1978lovebus (Dec 30, 2012)

*Hymer Skylight...*

30.12.12 well found a gap in the window for dry weather, and to get myself motivated (sorry ass into gear) :hammer: so I can fit the new skylight supplied by brownhills .. 

Heres some new pics of the skylight..    boy has it brightened the inside up..      even with the blinds down, it certainly looks alot better than the old cracked damaged unit that you can see in previous photos,  plus its double skinned as well unlike the old skylight.. 
Also all these competed projects ups the value of our Hymer, but you cant put a value on a 34 year old hymer...
Anyway Ive been considering wilding in Deryshire peak district for the new year... but not sure as yet???? undecided??? Anyway Happy new year everyone.. and all the best for 2013..


----------

